# reguläre ausdrücke?



## malibubu (20. Februar 2004)

In meiner Httpd.conf befindet sich: 

<Directory ~ "^e:/http/.*/"> 
php_admin_value open_basedir "^e:/http/.*/" 
</Directory> 

Ist das überhaupt möglich? Ich will, dass Zeile 1 bewirkt, dass auf allen Ordnern unter e:/http die darunterstehenden Direktiven angewendet werden. 
Die zweite Zeile soll php_admin_value open_basedir den aktuellen Ordner zugewiesen werden. 

Oder funktioniert das noch anders? Oder müsste es so klappen? 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Ben Ben (21. Februar 2004)

das kannst du auch ohne die Expressions machen.

wenn du z.B. unter die Directory Zeile Options Indexes schreibst,
kannst du dir in allen Unterverzeichnissen ein Filelisting anzeigen, sprich es betrifft alle Unterordner.


----------

